# Canned Spiced Crab Apples



## hownowbrowncow (Sep 5, 2012)

I've already started a batch of some Crab Apple Wine and because I have so many crab apples I have a tonne left over for making canned crab apples. I have a simple recipe that I've used time and time again and I'd like to share it!

3lbs of whole Crab Apples
3 cups of Water
2 cups of sugar
2 cups of white vinegar
1 tbsp. of whole all-spice
large cinnamon stick

Watch your crab apples and remove ANY with ANY bruises, cuts or any defects.. You will taste it.

In a pot mix your water, vinegar and sugar. Take a cheesecloth and wrap inside your whole all-spice and your cinnamon stick, place inside the water mixture and bring it to a boil. Add your apples, bring back to a boil until apples become soft. You can reuse the cheesecloth contents, but I suggest adding more into it every batch.

Using a spoon, put your crab apples into the jar first then once all the apples are filled pour in liquid, use a chop stick to stir the contents to release any air bubbles. Seal, wait at least 1 week before opening. Enjoy.

Edit: I uploaded a picture, do note: doing a double batch doesn't turn out the same!


----------

